
Cryptocurrency Worth $170M Missing from Italian Exchange BitGrail - prostoalex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/cryptocurrency-worth-170-million-missing-from-italian-exchange-1518241679
======
philfrasty
Here is the chat log from Exchange-Owner + Nano-team
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/3g38y67luolfvqs/Colin_ZS_Bitgrail_...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/3g38y67luolfvqs/Colin_ZS_Bitgrail_chat_log.pdf?dl=0)

